# anybody have pics of their year old tegus? (08 extremes)



## herpnerd (Oct 22, 2009)

So I got my extreme, Goliath, from Bobby last year. I did not hibernate him and he is around 38 inches right now. He is very nice and eats well but I was wondering where everyone else was in size with their tegus from last year?

I don't really care if he is male or female as his temperament is great, but he does not have much in the way of jowls nor have I been able to locate the "buttons" males are suppose to have just past the vent (hard to determine if he has bulges as well)

Any info on when jowls show up and/or buttons would be great, but pics of your tegus at ~15 months would be perfect.

thanks :-D


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 22, 2009)

_I don't have a yearling Extreme but at 15 months old with no jowls or buttons,...its a girl. :-D _


----------



## herpnerd (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah I've been thinking that may be the case for the last 2 months. thanks for the reply. Is there anyone else out there with pics of their yearlings? 

here are a couple of Goliath from today.
(male/female?)


----------



## Kingjaffejo (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like a female to me. Good looking Gu!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's the last pic I got of Boon(2008 extreme) before he went down. He hibernated almost 7 months his first year but still put on tons of size during the summer.


----------



## herpnerd (Oct 23, 2009)

nice tegu!

I was wondering if he had noticeable buttons by his vent? That seems like the best way to determine male/female at this size. Goliath does have lots of skin around his neck but its not filled out like Boon's and size-wise they seem about the same.

thanks for the pic!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 23, 2009)

Yours absolutely would have spurs already if it was a male. If you are still not convinced you can look for the hemipenes to protrude when it defecates or for sperm plugs in the feces. 

Mine are already down for the winter but here is the last recent pic I have. I think it's early August.


----------

